# Windshield repair (rock chips) mobile service



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello everyone, thought I would let you know that we do mobile windshield repair for damage caused by rocks and other debris. Probably 99% of windshields that are replaced could have been repaired for a fraction of the cost. If you have a newer vehicle with full coverage insurance, they will cover all costs. You are able to keep factory glass with no potential problems with leaking or wind noise. Also helps save your insurance company money which keeps our premiums down. If you have an older vehicle with only liability, then it obviously saves you money. Our normal prices are $50 to $75, but for forum members the price is $35! (or anyone that mentions the forum) Most repairs, while not perfect, are 90% invisible. We have been in business for 18 years and do the best repairs in the business. Thanks and tight lines in 2010! PRECISION WINDSHIELD REPAIR 850-479-1724


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

where are you located Im in Niceville. doubt you get out this way.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Forgot to include service area, we cover from Mobile Al. east to Tallahassee and all areas in between. Thanks


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

John has fixed my windshield and did a great job !! yall need to use him he is Good !!


----------

